
Mass Shootings Are a Bad Way to Understand Gun Violence - sohkamyung
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/mass-shootings-are-a-bad-way-to-understand-gun-violence/
======
Justsignedup
Yes, but it takes sensational events for people to realize. Notice how after
these extreme weather events suddenly people are recognizing climate change as
a thing? People are stupid like that, but we take what we can get.

~~~
fanzhang
The other side believes the same thing though.

This boils down to the age old question of whether the method matters, or just
the results. If we're okay getting our goals with bad methods, do we have a
right to get angry next time, say, Donald Trump denies climate change due to
one cold weekend?

